# How bad is the stock wiring in a '98 200sx? Also need opinions on speakers.



## rbloedow (Nov 2, 2002)

If some of this sounds like an audio idiot wrote it, it's because one did. If I'm mistaken in anything, please correct me 

How good is the stock wiring in a 200sx? I'm looking at replacing the headunit myself, but I don't know if I should use the wires to the speakers that are already there?

Also, I need some new speakers. Right now I also have stock ones. I'm not a car audiophile, I just like to listen to music without my speakers crapping out. Right now, I'm more partial to a Pioneer setup, and I'm not really into any bass. I'm also on a budget. I was thinking about a pair of 6 1/2" Pioneer TSG1647s in the front ( http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/Pioneer/CDA/CarProducts/CarProductDetails/0,1429,21386,00.html ) and a pair of Pioner 6x9 TSA6975s in the back ( http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/Pioneer/CDA/CarProducts/CarProductDetails/0,1429,1464,00.html ). I have no problem cutting my rear deck fo the speakers. 

Now, I also need some suggestions for a cheap/good headunit (preferably pioneer, but as long as it's a good one it'll work) and a small amp to run the 6x9s on


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I replaced all the speaker wires in my 99 Sentra with Monster XLN wire. It was a pain in the ass, but well worth it.


Pioneer makes good "bang for your buck" stuff.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2003)

I also have a 98 200sx b14, I decided not to replace the wiring throughout the car, but I would advise you do because it is worth it. The speakers you picked out don't appear to be too bad, check out these sites from crutchfield for two faceplates, they are pioneer but they aren't bad either.
http://www.crutchfield.com/cgi-bin/S-DnzsybfFpzx/ProdView.asp?s=0&c=3&g=300&I=110IC8010+
http://www.crutchfield.com/cgi-bin/S-DnzsybfFpzx/prodview.asp?i=133DFX302
The first one is a Jenson IC1080 which is $150, comes with $375 worth of intellicar stuff, remote, headphones, video adapter. This face also puts out 30 RMS, which wouldn't be too bad for your front speakers. Also, for your back speakers, make sure you measure the installing depth, I had to remove my metal truck wiring, that gives the trunk support to lift and hold up, because my magnet on the speakers were too big. Good Luck!


----------



## CLocK NX (Jan 8, 2003)

always measure your stock speakers first....  just some audio advice


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

i think he has 6 3/4 but 6 1/2 will work


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

IMO..

I've ran up to 100 watts through factory wiring with no problem or sound quality degradation to mids and highs, but I wouldnt' keep the stock for a full range speaker carrying low frequencies. I can guarantee, you will not hear the difference between the stock wires and aftermarket bulk wiring for anything under 75 watts or so. The last time I can legitimately remember running new wires was to put 6" freeair subs in the door of an Avalanche. I ran 12 g speaker wire for that one, which by the way was overkill......but hey, he was paying for it, so in it went!


----------

